# Holiday wishes



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

For all our GRF friends from us at Ivyacres.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Merry Christmas to everyone and their families !


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I just love that card (I wonder who painted it?) and that dog! Merry Christmas and a happy, HEALTHY, and safe New Year to all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your family, Best Wishes to everyone in the New Year!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> I just love that card (I wonder who painted it?) and that dog! Merry Christmas and a happy, HEALTHY, and safe New Year to all!


Thank you, I'm glad you love the card. Honey was a great subject for my first creation with watercolor pencils, very different effect from acrylic paint which is my preferred medium.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Thank you, I'm glad you love the card. Honey was a great subject for my first creation with watercolor pencils, very different effect from acrylic paint which is my preferred medium.


You captured Honey beautifully, you did a fantastic job!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You captured Honey beautifully, you did a fantastic job!


Thank you!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

A little early but Honey thinks we can all enjoy a pic of a spring wreath!


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Cute photo of sweet-looking honey! I'm not sure about everybody else, but yesterday where I lived, the weather was so nice-52 degrees! I wasn't expecting spring to come so soon, I'm starting to think that Phil the groundhog might be wrong this year...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks. She easy to photograph.
Oh Phil got it right for us in northeastern NY. The wind chill Tuesday was -25 below, today's a balmy 31 with no wind.


----------



## AirForce (Mar 3, 2021)

She is cute! Unfortunately, it is impossible to make good photos of my dog, she always moves and they get blurry. Best wishes to you at the beginning of the spring! You made a nice gift card. I like things that are handcrafted. But more than all I like to party. LOL. Indeed, I wait a lot for my birthday, it is in spring. So, I want to organize something extraordinary for my guests. My friend advised me of a professional UK company that offers a stage, audio visual hire and I hope that they can help me to realize my wishes. I now a good animator who can make a program for my friends with different competitions and prizes. We all have small kids, and it can be a perfect solution, to keep them busy and have fun together with their parents.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome AirForce. Patience, training and really good treats will prevail in the end! Teaching leave it can help your pup stay focused long enough to get a pic! Good luck


----------

